# Asus IPIBL-LB Problems ?



## Durvelle27 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hoping somebody here has this board and can help me from experience. As i can't get it to post. I have tried 4 different CPUs ( Core 2 Duo E6550, Pentium Dual Core E2200, Pentium D 915, and Celeron D 331 ) But when i press the power button the Fans spin up at max RPM but the screen reamins black no beeps or anything. So i tried 5 different RAM sticks still to no prevail. So i tired a RAM stick i knew that was bad to see what would happen and i powered it on and i got 2 long beeps then shutdown. I have even tried 2 different GPUs. 3 PSUs but nothing is working. Can somebody please shed some light on this and help me as i don't know what else to try.


Update: got a replacement but the same thing just Black screen with 1 short beep and 1 long beep and i even got some new ram to no prevail


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 15, 2013)

Except the first CPU, all the CPUs you tried are not on the list of compatible CPUs: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...24212&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=3686671#N131

It is an OEM board for HP PCs so it will be difficult to find the right list of beep codes.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 15, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Except the first CPU, all the CPUs you tried are not on the list of compatible CPUs: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...24212&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=3686671#N131
> 
> It is an OEM board for HP PCs so it will be difficult to find the right list of beep codes.



the guy i got it from said it worked with the E2200 so he sent it along with the board but still no luck


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 15, 2013)

you got ripped


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 15, 2013)

eidairaman1 said:


> you got ripped



don't want to believe that just yet


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 15, 2013)

That beep code does, usually, mean a memory problem on that board. Info here --> Computer Does Not Start and Emits an LED or Beep Code

First un-plug any external device not needed (cd/dvd, usb drives/hubs, mouse, disk drives, card readers, etc.) 
Check all the power connections.

Then, reset the bios per the instructions on this web page --> Motherboard Specifications, IPIBL-LB (Benicia)

Try using the Core 2 Duo E6550.  Check the cpu and socket real close for any damage and make sure it is installed correctly and then install the cooler.

Check the memory slots for damage or foreign objects (dust, dirt, wire clippings, etc.) on the MB where the ram goes and blow them out with canned air.
Next, try one stick of ram at a time. And, you may want to try one slot on the MB at a time , too.
If that board is one with onboard video try it first and then switch to a known working video card.

If you are not trying the MB outside of a case then you may want to give it a go that way.
If it is in a case then check your standoffs and insulators (if used).


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 15, 2013)

95Viper said:


> That beep code does, usually, mean a memory problem on that board. Info here --> Computer Does Not Start and Emits an LED or Beep Code
> 
> First un-plug any external device not needed (cd/dvd, usb drives/hubs, mouse, disk drives, card readers, etc.)
> Check all the power connections.
> ...


gonna try thix thx


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 16, 2013)

still no luck


----------



## [502] (Feb 16, 2013)

Try changing the CMOS battery?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 16, 2013)

nope nothing


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 16, 2013)

Don't know what to say; except, sounds like it ain't gonna work.

I would get my money back and return the stuff to the person that sold it to you.
And, get some other deal that works.
Maybe, someone here at TPU has some deal/trade you could work out.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 16, 2013)

thx gonna do that


----------

